# How Long To They Keep There Spots



## crash2673 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sanchezi piranhas, purple form on the right:


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice baby

Nice baby


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

great stuff
makes me wish i had piranhas again


----------

